# Trail Mix



## weatherman (Aug 5, 2016)

Who's the expert on here? Made it a million ways but always like others input and ideas on it from spicy to even had dried sausage in it before.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Not sure on that. We are currently into granola bars. Got a good recipe for that is the sweet tooth starts kicking.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Back when I did a lot of weekend prospecting and small game hunting, I'd make up a big batch of trail mix. It's been a long time since I lived close enough to a town big enough to have a store with bulk bins, but that's where I'd go. Load up a big bag of whatever looked and tasted good. Heavy on the nuts, I like em salty. Dried apricot are a favorite, as well as dried apples, raisins, banana chips. Sometimes you have to go to a different section for M n Ms, especially almond. I've been known to dump in a box of granola breakfast cereal (especially the one with the little yogurt nuggets). Sometimes a bag of Chex Mix. Toss in some of your favorite jerky or a bouquet of Slim Jims and enjoy. I'd go out for a week or so sometimes with just a big bag of trail mix, salt and pepper shakers, ultra ultra light spinning gear, and a .22 pistol. The high Sierra was like paradise in the summer.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Stick said:


> Back when I did a lot of weekend prospecting and small game hunting, I'd make up a big batch of trail mix. It's been a long time since I lived close enough to a town big enough to have a store with bulk bins, but that's where I'd go. Load up a big bag of whatever looked and tasted good. Heavy on the nuts, I like em salty. Dried apricot are a favorite, as well as dried apples, raisins, banana chips. Sometimes you have to go to a different section for M n Ms, especially almond. I've been known to dump in a box of granola breakfast cereal (especially the one with the little yogurt nuggets). Sometimes a bag of Chex Mix. Toss in some of your favorite jerky or a bouquet of Slim Jims and enjoy. I'd go out for a week or so sometimes with just a big bag of trail mix, salt and pepper shakers, ultra ultra light spinning gear, and a .22 pistol. The high Sierra was like paradise in the summer.


That's the way to do it , I have made a few bags up in air tight bags .


----------

